# Ein Neuer



## Finderlohn (15 Aug. 2009)

Hallo an ALLE!Ich bin Finderlohn und Freue mich,hier zu sein.Bin schon paar tage dabei,aber war zu Beschäftigt ,um mich vorzustellen.Ich hoffe,ihr könnt mir Verzeihen?


----------



## Buterfly (15 Aug. 2009)

Reuigen Sündern wird hier immer verziehen 

Willkommen zurück in unserem Kreis Finderlohn :thumbup:

Hoffe wir lesen voneinander


----------



## General (15 Aug. 2009)

Finderlohn und viel Spass bei uns


----------



## Katzun (15 Aug. 2009)

herzlich willkommen finderlohn


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2009)

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spass hier im Board


----------



## Gerdil (16 Aug. 2009)

Dann mal herzlich wilkommen  :thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (17 Aug. 2009)

Dann auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## scarface1985 (17 Aug. 2009)

welcome ^^


----------



## maierchen (31 Aug. 2009)

herzlich willkommen finderlohn ,und viel spass hier


----------

